# Glastonbury



## full_throttle (Jun 24, 2017)

Not really my cup of tea, but put BBC on and saw Katy Perry, and what a way to end your debut, 

She crowd surfed


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 24, 2017)

How did you go on today rob in your comp.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2017)

Glastonbury sold out years ago, it's just another festival nowadays.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 24, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Glastonbury sold out years ago, it's just another festival nowadays.
		
Click to expand...


Just another political festival nowadays.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Glastonbury sold out years ago, it's just another festival nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

What was it before? Has it not always been "just another festival"?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What was it before? Has it not always been "just another festival"?
		
Click to expand...

It had kudos years ago, now it's just a load of ballox. Saying that the Foos are good live but then I give you Ed Sheeran headlining tomorrow ffs.


----------



## Goldie (Jun 24, 2017)

If you're only interested in the headliners then you're doing Glastonbury wrong.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2017)

Goldie said:



			If you're only interested in the headliners then you're doing Glastonbury wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, the whole weekend is full of cliched generic crap, a few acts apart.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 24, 2017)

The Foo fighters put on a pretty good show.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 25, 2017)

It's that bad they will have to Import the mud this year.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 25, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			It's that bad they will have to Import the mud this year.
		
Click to expand...

They have Corbyn and McDonnell to throw plenty of muck around this year.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 25, 2017)

I tend to enjoy Glastonbury....so far this year the wee bits I have seen have been pretty poor.
A couple of overweight OAP rappers [don't know who they were] looked really sad last night.

Laughed at the 'crowd' applauding and tweeting praise for Radiohead's tune up.:whoo:


----------



## Captainron (Jun 25, 2017)

Nick Grimshaw looked like a right crank yesterday. Like a 2 year old dresse him in the dark.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 25, 2017)

I take it all the moaners have been ?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 25, 2017)

Think it looks a lot more "commercial" this year, and so far I have found it pretty boring. I have never seen so much illumination around the area at night as this year either.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Glastonbury sold out years ago, it's just another festival nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

i went a couple of times in the 80's then 90 and 95 and there was a big difference between the 90 and the 95 in the size, but it was still and "alternative festival" music wise. now though seems very mainstream.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 25, 2017)

Barry Gibb on the Pyramid stage, and all the security personal are attempting the moves to Stayin' Alive

not too bad for an old man


----------



## Val (Jun 25, 2017)

Foo Fighters were superb last night


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 25, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			It had kudos years ago, now it's just a load of ballox. Saying that the Foos are good live but then I give you Ed Sheeran headlining tomorrow ffs.
		
Click to expand...

Mr Sheeran is also very good live. Very good performer


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks like a lot of fun to me. I've never been but I'd give it a go.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 25, 2017)

I think they should have lots more diverse, eclectic, alternative and boundary pushing acts on like you see in the 'What are you listening to' thread' on this forum...


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 25, 2017)

Reminicsing to the old classics, this time from Chic and Nile Rodgers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think they should have lots more diverse, eclectic, alternative and boundary pushing acts on like you see in the 'What are you listening to' thread' on this forum...
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of that from the John Peel stage


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2017)

I got home from woodhall spa late last night so I cracked a few beers open and watched the recording of Glasto yesterday, Kaiser chiefs were ok but I thought Liam Gallagher was immense.

As a massive Oasis fan he's certainly back to his best. There's no better front man in music than him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2017)

Katy Perry was horrendous (nice frame tho).
Ed Sheeran is everything that is wrong with current music. 
Liam Gallagher smashed it. 
As you were


----------



## brendy (Jun 25, 2017)

I wonder how many sick calls will be made to workplaces tomorrow.  Still heaving with people from what I can see on the tv.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2017)

Glastonbury is always superb - been once when Coldplay headlined and it was brilliant - they are class live , always many different bands and acts on the various stages - no idea why it's suggested it's now main stream - it's always had top acts going for a long time now. Have the latest on record and will watch it when feeing the little lady during the night - looking forward to watching Ed Sheeran who is superb live


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Glastonbury is always superb - been once when Coldplay headlined and it was brilliant - they are class live , always many different bands and acts on the various stages - no idea why it's suggested it's now main stream - it's always had top acts going for a long time now. Have the latest on record and will watch it when feeing the little lady during the night - looking forward to watching Ed Sheeran who is superb live
		
Click to expand...

I suspect Ed may give you a nice big heart warming cuddle. 
Blooming marvellous.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Glastonbury is always superb - been once when Coldplay headlined and it was brilliant - they are class live , always many different bands and acts on the various stages - no idea why it's suggested it's now main stream - it's always had top acts going for a long time now. Have the latest on record and will watch it when feeing the little lady during the night - looking forward to watching Ed Sheeran who is superb live
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen Coldplay Live but the few times I've seen them on the telly they've always put a proper show on. I'll definitely be making an effort to see them next year.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Just another political festival nowadays.
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			They have Corbyn and McDonnell to throw plenty of muck around this year.
		
Click to expand...

Does us all a favour and take your political drivel elsewhere.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I've never seen Coldplay Live but the few times I've seen them on the telly they've always put a proper show on. I'll definitely be making an effort to see them next year.
		
Click to expand...

Seen them 4 times now and every single time the show is brilliant - always make sure it's a spectacle and it's not just them sitting there singing. One of the best bands I have seen live.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2017)

Enjoyed The National last night but for me Royal Blood were one of the best acts I saw on the telly coverge


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			They have Corbyn and McDonnell to throw plenty of muck around this year.
		
Click to expand...

Only you could look to score political points on a thread about a musical festival.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seen them 4 times now and every single time the show is brilliant - always make sure it's a spectacle and it's not just them sitting there singing. One of the best bands I have seen live.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a massive fan  of thier music, maybe I'll give them another listen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			They have Corbyn and McDonnell to throw plenty of muck around this year.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think Corbyn should have been anywhere near the place. Shame he was given stage time as it wasn't the time or place for politics. Let the music play


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Katy Perry was horrendous (nice frame tho).
Ed Sheeran is everything that is wrong with current music. 
Liam Gallagher smashed it. 
As you were
		
Click to expand...

Katy Perry proved at the Manchester concert that she can't sing live so no surprise there. 

What offends you about Ed? Writes his own stuff, plays an instrument, sings live regularly. Not a reality singer, a proper musician. You might not like his music but there are a huge number of acts ahead of him in the "everything that's wrong with current music" queue.


----------



## medwayjon (Jun 25, 2017)

I like watching selected acts on TV, the Foo Fighters for example were immense

As for going, not my cup of tea, A lack of decent toilets and showering facilities is a real no no


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jun 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't think Corbyn should have been anywhere near the place. Shame he was given stage time as it wasn't the time or place for politics. Let the music play
		
Click to expand...

Politics has been a part of Glastonbury since at least 2010 when the Left Field stage was instigated. I think it's good to see young people getting motivated and involved irrespective of their political allegiances. Music and politics aren't exactly new bedfellows.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 25, 2017)

Good set by Chic


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 25, 2017)

Have never been. One thing that always comes up is the too mainstream comments, always find this hard to understand.

There are lots of differing stages offering lots of bands the opportunity to showcase alongside the big names.

The TV coverage will always show the 'big' names as the need the viewing figures to justify the cost of showing it live and giving up a large chunk of air time. People can always explore and listen to alternative music. Thing is not many people have heard of bands like DREADZONE and are unlikely to tune in to watch.

I thought the Foo Fighters were great, now watching Chic fantastic to see an band doing what they love.

I do think the politicians should be left out though.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 25, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Politics has been a part of Glastonbury since at least 2010 when the Left Field stage was instigated. I think it's good to see young people getting motivated and involved irrespective of their political allegiances. Music and politics aren't exactly new bedfellows.
		
Click to expand...

More Baez and Dylan perhaps but not any of the free loading political class please.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Politics has been a part of Glastonbury since at least 2010 when the Left Field stage was instigated. I think it's good to see young people getting motivated and involved irrespective of their political allegiances. Music and politics aren't exactly new bedfellows.
		
Click to expand...

The Eavis political allegiance is well known as is the Left Field so it's hardly democratic talking to a somewhat captive audience. I know music and politics are interlocked and have been since the 60's but just find it disappointing that they feel the need to use the festival to spread a political message


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jun 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The Eavis political allegiance is well known as is the Left Field so it's hardly democratic talking to a somewhat captive audience. I know music and politics are interlocked and have been since the 60's but just find it disappointing that they feel the need to use the festival to spread a political message
		
Click to expand...

It's their train set.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Katy Perry proved at the Manchester concert that she can't sing live so no surprise there. 

What offends you about Ed? Writes his own stuff, plays an instrument, sings live regularly. Not a reality singer, a proper musician. You might not like his music but there are a huge number of acts ahead of him in the "everything that's wrong with current music" queue.
		
Click to expand...

He's tripe. 
Not my opinon. 
Fact! 
&#128513;
As you were


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			It's their train set.
		
Click to expand...

Granted but how many other festivals (and it's a genuine question) allow opposition politicians to get on stage and spout their policies and views. Not sure how widespread it is and while I know it's the Eavis party I just don't think it's the place. They clearly do. Anyway, back to the music. Enjoyed the Kaiser Chiefs. They always seem to give a full on performance. Wanted to catch some of the Difford and Tilbrook acoustic set from yesterday but seems to have been no coverage


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 25, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			He's tripe. 
Not my opinon. 
Fact! 
&#62977;
As you were
		
Click to expand...

His millions in the bank and record sales tends to disprove your theory so unsure what your facts are based on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The Eavis political allegiance is well known as is the Left Field so it's hardly democratic talking to a somewhat captive audience. I know music and politics are interlocked and have been since the 60's but just find it disappointing that they feel the need to use the festival to spread a political message
		
Click to expand...

It's not a captive audience though is it? Politicians are invited to Left Field as are musicians with a political message, ie Billy Bragg, the festival goers can ignore them, not every festival goer sees every act on every stage, so it's absolutely democratic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It's not a captive audience though is it? Politicians are invited to Left Field as are musicians with a political message, ie Billy Bragg, the festival goers can ignore them, not every festival goer sees every act on every stage, so it's absolutely democratic.
		
Click to expand...

But you don't have to be standing at a stage to still hear what's going on


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2017)

Glastonbury has always been political, from the CND days and there were a fair few  political artists in  the ones i went to in the 80's


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But you don't have to be standing at a stage to still hear what's going on
		
Click to expand...

Without being rude as I know you go to a lot of concerts, have you been to Glastonbury or any other festival?
If you are watching an act on one stage you have absolutely no chance of hearing what's going on in other areas, it's that loud and also spaced out so that different acts can perform at the same time, the only way you would hear Corbyn would be to be at the pyramid stage.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm sorry, he's obviously talented but he aint Chic and certainly aint the Foo Fighters, switching over to the golf on Sky.
Hope you Ed Sheeran fans enjoy his set though :thup:


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jun 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But you don't have to be standing at a stage to still hear what's going on
		
Click to expand...

Glastonbury is the size of Middlesbrough (with thanks to Chris Evans for that factoid)


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only you could look to score political points on a thread about a musical festival.
		
Click to expand...

Not me but the politically biased people who allow Corbyn to get on stage at Glastonbury and feed people with his Trotsky views.  That's point scoring.   It's not comparable with a band singing a protest song.

Best not to mention it though!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			His millions in the bank and record sales tends to disprove your theory so unsure what your facts are based on.
		
Click to expand...

The spice girls made a few bob aswell &#128513;


----------



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			The spice girls made a few bob aswell &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

So did Chesney Hawkes but I'm not sure I see your point?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Not me but the politically biased people who allow Corbyn to get on stage at Glastonbury and feed people with his Trotsky views.  That's point scoring.   It's not comparable with a band singing a protest song.
		
Click to expand...

He was invited to speak, Left Field has a series of guest speakers, Q&A sessions, etc, Glastonbury is not only music.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 25, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			He was invited to speak, Left Field has a series of guest speakers, Q&A sessions, etc, Glastonbury is not only music.
		
Click to expand...

 Corbyn's political speech was not a normal event there.  You know that, don't you?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			He was invited to speak, Left Field has a series of guest speakers, Q&A sessions, etc, Glastonbury is not only music.
		
Click to expand...

Stop feeding him, every thread he posts on he tries to turn it into politics.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 25, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm sorry, he's obviously talented but he aint Chic and certainly aint the Foo Fighters, switching over to the golf on Sky.
Hope you Ed Sheeran fans enjoy his set though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Should have played him first then Chic


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Corbyn's political speech was not a normal event there.  You know that, don't you?
		
Click to expand...

Who the hell cares !? You really do have a problem - this thread was supposed to about Glastonbury and the music and you are once again going on about is politics- you have ruined enough threads with the point scoring with regards our political parties please leave this one alone 


Back to the music - Ed Sheeran , pure class tonight - music is never bad as it's always about someone's taste but for me Ed Sheeran is an amazing talent who is a global star alongside Adele


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2017)

One Planer said:



			So did Chesney Hawkes but I'm not sure I see your point?
		
Click to expand...

My point is that making money doesn't mean that you are good. 
Zig & zag had a No1. 
Simon cowell as made a mint out of turning out rubbish musisucians that appeal to idiots.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 25, 2017)

Never been but if you look at the full line up you'll find something for just about everyone on the other stages/area's. One of the managers at work has been going for over 20 years and very rarely goes anywhere near the main stage.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Stop feeding him, every thread he posts on he tries to turn it into politics.
		
Click to expand...

Corbyn turned it into politics, not me. I am saying Politicians should be kept away from Music Festivals, we hear enough of their drivel already.  Also, I disagree with your comment.  I do post political views on political threads, maybe you can show some proof where every thread I post on I turn into politics.  I challenge you to prove your statement or take it back.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Corbyn turned it into politics, not me. I am saying Politicians should be kept away from Music Festivals, we hear enough of their drivel already.  Also, I disagree with your comment.  I do post political views on political threads, maybe you can show some proof where every thread I post on I turn into politics.  I challenge you to prove your statement or take it back.
		
Click to expand...

All of your posts in this thread have been of political substance no?


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			All of your posts in this thread have been of political substance no?
		
Click to expand...

Thats a cop out.  You suggested every thread I post on I turn into a political thread, as this is the thread you posted it on it's not relevant.   I ask you again to prove that your statement is not a fabrication to undermine me. Or you can take it back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Should have played him first then Chic
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Corbyn turned it into politics, not me. I am saying Politicians should be kept away from Music Festivals, we hear enough of their drivel already.  Also, I disagree with your comment.  I do post political views on political threads, maybe you can show some proof where every thread I post on I turn into politics.  I challenge you to prove your statement or take it back.
		
Click to expand...

You're wrong about this though, Glastonbury has had a political slant on it for years, whether it was greenpeace or the green party or the labour party.

Politicians from different parties have been invited to Glastonbury to Left Field to address those who want to listen.

You're making out this year is somehow different, it's not, if you want to get bothered about it, blame the media for highlighting and showing Corbyn's appearance.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 25, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You're wrong about this though, Glastonbury has had a political slant on it for years, whether it was greenpeace or the green party or the labour party.

Politicians from different parties have been invited to Glastonbury to Left Field to address those who want to listen.

You're making out this year is somehow different, it's not, if you want to get bothered about it, blame the media for highlighting and showing Corbyn's appearance.
		
Click to expand...

Has there ever been a PM or leader of the Opposition making a political speech before.  If there has then I'll take it back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Has there ever been a PM or leader of the Opposition making a political speech before.  If there has then I'll take it back.
		
Click to expand...

Now your stand is PM or Opposition leader  

Tony Benn, Ken Livingstone, Ed Miliband ( not as leader) have all attended and spoken, Corbyn turned down the invite last year.

Left Field has been there since 2002. Your main point was that music and politics shouldn't mix (thank god for Live Aid) is incorrect when discussing Glastonbury, whether we agree or disagree whether it should be is irrelevant, you're wrong on this one.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Now your stand is PM or Opposition leader  

Tony Benn, Ken Livingstone, Ed Miliband ( not as leader) have all attended and spoken, Corbyn turned down the invite last year.

Left Field has been there since 2002. Your main point was that music and politics shouldn't mix (thank god for Live Aid) is incorrect when discussing Glastonbury, whether we agree or disagree whether it should be is irrelevant, you're wrong on this one.
		
Click to expand...

Live Aid wasn't a Political campaign, it was a humanitarian one. You know as well as I that these speeches by Corbyn and McDonnell are not the same as previous people speaking.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Stop feeding him, every thread he posts on he tries to turn it into politics.
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			Corbyn turned it into politics, not me. I am saying Politicians should be kept away from Music Festivals, we hear enough of their drivel already.  Also, I disagree with your comment.  I do post political views on political threads, maybe you can show some proof where every thread I post on I turn into politics.  I challenge you to prove your statement or take it back.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			All of your posts in this thread have been of political substance no?
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			Thats a cop out.  You suggested every thread I post on I turn into a political thread, as this is the thread you posted it on it's not relevant.   I ask you again to prove that your statement is not a fabrication to undermine me. Or you can take it back.
		
Click to expand...

Im still waiting for your proof to back up your accusations.  Please provide evidence or apologise.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2017)

Well done once again to SR for making a thread about a music festival into another thread full of policitial point scoring and nonsense- congrats ruined another thread


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 26, 2017)

mwaaa mwaaaa mwaaaa, it's not fair the nasty politicians turning up at festivals and being embraced and popular with young people and not needing a permanent ring of police officers around them everywhere they go as they are so unpopular like certain PMs seem to need at the moment, mwaaaa mwaaaaa mwaaaa.

Anyway, back to the music, I thought The XX were excellent and Radiohead absolutely smashed it.


----------



## user2010 (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well done once again to SR for making a thread about a music festival into another thread full of policitial point scoring and nonsense- congrats* ruined another thread*

Click to expand...




Oh the irony.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Oh the irony.

Click to expand...

Taking time out from checking everyone's spelling and grammar ?


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jun 26, 2017)

Radiohead were sensational to the point everything else I saw was completely underwhelming. Ed Sheeren was appallingly dull last night.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 26, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Live Aid wasn't a Political campaign, it was a humanitarian one. You know as well as I that these speeches by Corbyn and McDonnell are not the same as previous people speaking.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously mate, let it go, you made a point about politicians at Glastonbury, I've shown you you're incorrect, I aint discussing the rights and wrongs of it, just the fact it's happened for years, he was actually meant to be there last year but didn't go for some reason.

As for Live Aid, it proved the power of music were politicians had failed and was another example in a long line of examples were music and politics entwine.

Have a look at the origins of "Rule Britannia" just to see how far back it goes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2017)

the smiling assassin said:



			Radiohead were sensational to the point everything else I saw was completely underwhelming. Ed Sheeren was appallingly dull last night.
		
Click to expand...

Radiohead are another group that I can appreciate the talent and ability of the music and song writing but just find them depressing and dull but clearly put on a great show.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 26, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Seriously mate, let it go, you made a point about politicians at Glastonbury, I've shown you you're incorrect, I aint discussing the rights and wrongs of it, just the fact it's happened for years,* he was actually meant to be there last year but didn't go for some reason.*

As for Live Aid, it proved the power of music were politicians had failed and was another example in a long line of examples were music and politics entwine.

Have a look at the origins of "Rule Britannia" just to see how far back it goes.
		
Click to expand...

It was because he was planning on spiking all the beer with a Communist Trotsky mind drug he'd imported from Russia who manufactured it back in the 30s.  What the drug does is make everyone who takes it take leave of their senses, forget that in the 1970s labour screwed up the economy, and they vote for labour.  It is a pretty powerful drug and the only antidote to it is to read the reader comments on the stories on The Daily Mail web site.

Anyway, last year the right wing press got hold of the story, found out that it was all being facilitated by the BBC who were in on it, and he had to cancel.  However what with everything that has been going on recently in the news distracting everyone, he managed to sneak in this year and made his speech pointing out the bourgeoisie has pitilessly torn asunder the motley feudal ties that bound man to his 'natural superiors,' and has left remaining no other nexus between man and man than naked self-interest, callous 'cash payment'.  He then released the drug and boom, instant labour voters.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 26, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			His millions in the bank and record sales tends to disprove your theory so unsure what your facts are based on.
		
Click to expand...

Mr Blobby went to number 1...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			It was because he was planning on spiking all the beer with a Communist Trotsky mind drug he'd imported from Russia who manufactured it back in the 30s.  What the drug does is make everyone who takes it take leave of their senses, forget that in the 1970s labour screwed up the economy, and they vote for labour.  It is a pretty powerful drug and the only antidote to it is to read the reader comments on the stories on The Daily Mail web site.

Anyway, last year the right wing press got hold of the story, found out that it was all being facilitated by the BBC who were in on it, and he had to cancel.  However what with everything that has been going on recently in the news distracting everyone, he managed to sneak in this year and made his speech pointing out the bourgeoisie has pitilessly torn asunder the motley feudal ties that bound man to his 'natural superiors,' and has left remaining no other nexus between man and man than naked self-interest, callous 'cash payment'.  He then released the drug and boom, instant labour voters.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I knew there was a simple explanation :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well done once again to SR for making a thread about a music festival into another thread full of policitial point scoring and nonsense- congrats ruined another thread
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to read my posts, why not put me on ignore if they bother you
 Or! Maybe you just can't resist them really xx


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			Mr Blobby went to number 1...
		
Click to expand...

Yep and many other one hit wonders have 

But Ed Sheehan has had 3 studi albums


All three have got to number one worldwide - gone platinum many times over with nearly 20 million combined album sales 


Singles continuously going to number one and constantly going Platinum 

He has won grammys , bits , Ivor Novello , MTV plus many other awards for both recording and song writing 

People may not like his music but it's quite clear that he is both very talented and a worldwide star


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			You don't have to read my posts, why not put me on ignore if they bother you
 Or! Maybe you just can't resist them really xx
		
Click to expand...

I came onto this thread to read about Glastonbury and the artists and performances and all you have done is flood the thread with posts about politics - people avoided the political threads because of it but now you are migrating onto other thread to continue the crusade. If you wanted to drivel on about a politician at a music festival then create a separate thread so that everyone can avoid it as opposed to plastering it all over this one.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 26, 2017)

Why not talk about the music which is what Glastonbury is fundamentally about rather bringing politics (again) into another thread that then descends into an argument.

MUSIC - Jamie Cullen I thought was fantastic, loads of energy and got the place going. Killers were fantastic too. Would like to hear some of the dj sets, Goldie apparently played an old school set in one of the tents. Funny seeing the crowds reaction to people like Shaggy too!!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep and many other one hit wonders have 

But Ed Sheehan has had 3 studi albums


All three have got to number one worldwide - gone platinum many times over with nearly 20 million combined album sales 


Singles continuously going to number one and constantly going Platinum 

He has won grammys , bits , Ivor Novello , MTV plus many other awards for both recording and song writing 

People may not like his music but it's quite clear that he is both very talented and a worldwide star
		
Click to expand...

Neither record sales nor awards won mean anything. The mean nada, nowt, zip and hee haw. 

He is absolutely guff. Totally rank. Wet lettuce crooning and some shoddy guitar work. 

Each to there own though I suppose.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People may not like his music but it's quite clear that he is both very talented and a worldwide star
		
Click to expand...

This!

I am not a fan of his music in that i dont like stuff like that, but hes amazingly talented and seems humble in it.

My only issue with Ed is that, there are 100s of people doing stuff like him in city centres busking or performing in pubs in the evening that have just not got the break he has. But life is all about getting breaks and running with them. 

for someone to say 'hes everything that is wrong with music' is clueless. if anything, hes everything that is RIGHT about music.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			Neither record sales nor awards won mean anything. The mean nada, nowt, zip and hee haw. 

He is absolutely guff. Totally rank. Wet lettuce crooning and some shoddy guitar work. 

Each to there own though I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the beauty of music - there is no such thing as bad music just someone having a different taste - Ed Sheerans record sales whilst you believe they mean nothing show that globally there are millions that believe his music tonne worth buying and listening too. Right now it's hard to find someone who is a big a success as he is around the world. Facts back that up


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I came onto this thread to read about Glastonbury and the artists and performances and all you have done is flood the thread with posts about politics - people avoided the political threads because of it but now you are migrating onto other thread to continue the crusade. If you wanted to drivel on about a politician at a music festival then create a separate thread so that everyone can avoid it as opposed to plastering it all over this one.
		
Click to expand...

Then rather getting into a game of post tennis, why not agree to disagree and try to educate him, a post is a post is a post. :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep and many other one hit wonders have 

But Ed Sheehan has had 3 studi albums


All three have got to number one worldwide - gone platinum many times over with nearly 20 million combined album sales 


Singles continuously going to number one and constantly going Platinum 

He has won grammys , bits , Ivor Novello , MTV plus many other awards for both recording and song writing 

People may not like his music but it's quite clear that he is both very talented and a worldwide star
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you once say that  Kanye West a Z list celebrity? 

I suppose that's different tho because you don't like Kanye &#128580;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2017)

To be fair, Kanye is a Z list celeb. On this side of the pond anyway .


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, Kanye is a Z list celeb. On this side of the pond anyway .
		
Click to expand...

He's a knob,but definitely a A list one &#128513;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh, he is definitely A list in that sense. Him and is horrible wife.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Oh, he is definitely A list in that sense. Him and is horrible wife.
		
Click to expand...

She's annoying,but I wouldn't class her as horrible. 
Easy on the eye.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2017)

Not my cup of tea in any sense, all too false and surgically enhanced, but I was meaning purely in terms of personality and way of life. At least if you are with her you always have somewhere to rest your pint :cheers:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not my cup of tea in any sense, all too false and surgically enhanced, but I was meaning purely in terms of personality and way of life. At least if you are with her you always have somewhere to rest your pint :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; 
She wouldn't entertain a bloke that sups pints.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2017)

Ha ha, ah well that is one less person in the queue in front of you then.


----------



## woody69 (Jun 26, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			Neither record sales nor awards won mean anything. The mean nada, nowt, zip and hee haw. 

He is absolutely guff. Totally rank. Wet lettuce crooning and some shoddy guitar work. 

Each to there own though I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

You're obviously trolling. I appreciate that people may not like some of his songs, but he is an incredibly talented musician. Playing the pyramid stage on his own with an acoustic guitar and a looping pedal to lay down tracks and build a song in real time takes some doing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2017)

woody69 said:



			You're obviously trolling. I appreciate that people may not like some of his songs, but he is an incredibly talented musician. Playing the pyramid stage on his own with an acoustic guitar and a looping pedal to lay down tracks and build a song in real time takes some doing
		
Click to expand...

I've seen people sat outside of Greggs do that tbh. 
Not trolling,just saying it how I see it. 
The Ed Sheeran song with the puppets in the video is as bad as music gets. 
But he obviously appeals to some,just like Justin Beiber.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 26, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I've seen people sat outside of Greggs do that tbh. 
Not trolling,just saying it how I see it. 
The Ed Sheeran song with the puppets in the video is as bad as music gets. 
But he obviously appeals to some,just like Justin Beiber.
		
Click to expand...

Present day Justin Beiber is great!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Present day Justin Beiber is great!!
		
Click to expand...

If you're a 12yr old girl maybe &#128514;


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 26, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			Neither record sales nor awards won mean anything. The mean nada, nowt, zip and hee haw. 

He is absolutely guff. Totally rank. Wet lettuce crooning and some shoddy guitar work. 

Each to there own though I suppose.
		
Click to expand...


This ^^^^

Ed Sheeran has evolved into the Jamie Oliver of Popular Music,He'd release a version of Humpty Dumpty if it was thought it'd bring In a few million sales.

Its music for people who don't know what music they like. Stick it in the same bin as David Gray & The Lighthouse Family!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 26, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			This ^^^^

Ed Sheeran has evolved into the Jamie Oliver of Popular Music,He'd release a version of Humpty Dumpty if it was thought it'd bring In a few million sales.

Its music for people who don't know what music they like. Stick it in the same bin as David Gray & The Lighthouse Family!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, there is some real rubbish being punted around recently.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 26, 2017)

And this is why music is so brilliant, people perceive and enjoy such different things. Personally, I've been listening to Ed's stuff since he was 16 as I went to the same school as him, so I'm a big fan.

Listening to Liam Gallagher's set now, so so good. Liam is THE man.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 26, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I've seen people sat outside of Greggs do that tbh. 
Not trolling,just saying it how I see it. 
*The Ed Sheeran song with the puppets in the video is as bad as music gets. *
But he obviously appeals to some,just like Justin Beiber.
		
Click to expand...

You did hear All For One by The Stone Roses didn't you?


----------



## woody69 (Jun 26, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I've seen people sat outside of Greggs do that tbh. 
Not trolling,just saying it how I see it. 
The Ed Sheeran song with the puppets in the video is as bad as music gets. 
But he obviously appeals to some,just like Justin Beiber.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not suggesting he is the best at what he does, but just because other people can do it 'outside Greggs' doesn't devalue what he does.

I don't particularly like many of his songs, but he has such an eclectic range and has been writing songs since he was a teenager and made it as a musician. There are millions of musicians that never make it so he must be doing something right and considering he hardly fits the 'pop-star' mould it isn't down to his looks.

Whilst you may say his music is 'guff, totally rank, wet lettuce crooning' etc, as is your right to do so to deny he has talent or say he isn't good at what he does is ridiculous.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2017)

woody69 said:



			I'm not suggesting he is the best at what he does, but just because other people can do it 'outside Greggs' doesn't devalue what he does.

I don't particularly like many of his songs, but he has such an eclectic range and has been writing songs since he was a teenager and made it as a musician. There are millions of musicians that never make it so he must be doing something right and considering he hardly fits the 'pop-star' mould it isn't down to his looks.

Whilst you may say his music is 'guff, totally rank, wet lettuce crooning' etc, as is your right to do so to deny he has talent or say he isn't good at what he does is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Wow sorry for being rediculous. 
I agree on one thing,he is very good at what he does,which is making money out of making bad music. 
But if people like it then happy days.


----------



## woody69 (Jun 26, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wow sorry for being rediculous. 
I agree on one thing,he is very good at what he does,which is making money out of making bad music. 
But if people like it then happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get your knickers in a twist. I didn't say you were being ridiculous, but saying he isn't talented is a ridiculous statement to make.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2017)

woody69 said:



			Don't get your knickers in a twist. I didn't say you were being ridiculous, but saying he isn't talented is a ridiculous statement to make.
		
Click to expand...

No I'm sorry the damage as been done. 
I'm very offended and you are now on my ignore list &#128513;


----------



## Beedee (Jun 26, 2017)

The thing that annoys me most about Glastonbury is all the <expletive deleted> flags.  I've never been there in person but I'm sure they're just as much a pain for those who aren't at the front of the crowd as they are for the TV viewers.

btw - loved the Foos!


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 26, 2017)

Beedee said:



			The thing that annoys me most about Glastonbury is all the <expletive deleted> flags.  I've never been there in person but I'm sure they're just as much a pain for those who aren't at the front of the crowd as they are for the TV viewers.

btw - loved the Foos!
		
Click to expand...

Flags are pretty handy when you need to nip off for a pee.


----------



## richy (Jun 26, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I've seen people sat outside of Greggs do that tbh. 
Not trolling,just saying it how I see it. 
The Ed Sheeran song with the puppets in the video is as bad as music gets. 
But he obviously appeals to some,just like Justin Beiber.
		
Click to expand...

You've seen people outside of Greggs play to thousands of people while millions watch on TV?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2017)

Just watched the Foos - just brilliant , as good as they were when i watched them at the Bowl 6 years ago now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2017)

Don't like Ed Sheeran's music. Leaves me stone cold but I recognise how good he is. Funny how he's split opinion in most of the papers and music press about whether he should have closed Glastonbury.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Im still waiting for your proof to back up your accusations.  Please provide evidence or apologise.
		
Click to expand...

Youve gone a bit quiet @Stuart_C!


----------



## Captainron (Jun 26, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			She's annoying,but I wouldn't class her as horrible. 
Easy on the eye.
		
Click to expand...

She's rank and her massive backside must have its own postcode. Not for me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 26, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Youve gone a bit quiet @Stuart_C!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



 

Click to expand...

If you were wrong in your accusations then just admit it.  Otherwise I am still waiting for some proof.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 26, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			If you were wrong in your accusations then just admit it.  Otherwise I am still waiting for some proof.
		
Click to expand...

Play it cool Trigger!


----------



## Captainron (Jun 26, 2017)

Aw!  Where did your post go Phil????


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Just another political festival nowadays.
		
Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			Aw!  Where did your post go Phil????
		
Click to expand...

I took it down and advised the person concerned instead, someone is now on holiday for a couple of weeks


----------



## Captainron (Jun 27, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I took it down and advised the person concerned instead, someone is now on holiday for a couple of weeks
		
Click to expand...

Going somewhere quiet? No electronics to wind them up. Just the quiet thoughts in their own mind to keep them occupied? Sounds great.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 27, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			This ^^^^

Ed Sheeran has evolved into the Jamie Oliver of Popular Music,He'd release a version of Humpty Dumpty if it was thought it'd bring In a few million sales.

Its music for people who don't know what music they like. Stick it in the same bin as David Gray & The Lighthouse Family!!
		
Click to expand...

Why sing Humpty Dumpty when you can cozy up to this shower and give those great guys at the sun a private suary...


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....head-of-his-headline-slot-at-glastonbury/amp/

I wonder if that will change anyone's opinion 

Hmmm


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			Why sing Humpty Dumpty when you can cozy up to this shower and give those great guys at the sun a private suary...


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....head-of-his-headline-slot-at-glastonbury/amp/

I wonder if that will change anyone's opinion 

Hmmm
		
Click to expand...

Not sure the point you are trying to make ?

What does who he speaks to have to do with his singing and song writing ability ? 

He may have poor choice in media outlet but that doesn't stop him from being a very talented singer and songwriter who is quite clearly a global successful star


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not sure the point you are trying to make ?

What does who he speaks to have to do with his singing and song writing ability ? 

He may have poor choice in media outlet but that doesn't stop him from being a very talented singer and songwriter who is quite clearly a global successful star
		
Click to expand...

Global star,we get it&#128077;&#127995;


----------

